# Cyling. Updated daily.



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

MODs, please Nuke THIS .

I have 30 large feeders in there. 75gallon.
Feed them more than enough.
Will keep this thread running for reference and for you guys to tell me if what I'm seeing is alright.
If I do somehow finally manage to get ammonia Pure I will dump the fish and do a fishless.
Anything wrong with combining both fish & fishless?

12amSUN 01days - Ammonia: 0.0, Nitrite:0.0, Nitrate: 0.0
12amMON 02days - Ammonia: *1.0*, Nitrite: 0.0, Nitrate: 0.0
12amTUES 03days - Ammonia: *1.5*, Nitrite: 0.0, Nitrate: 0.0
12amWED 04days - Ammonia: *3.0*, Nitrite: 0.0, Nitrate: 0.0
12pmTHUR 05days - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: 0.0, Nitrate: 0.0
12amFRI 06days - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: 0.0, Nitrate: DIDN'T BOTHER
12amSAT 07days - *was not home*
12amSUN 08days - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: *0.10**, Nitrate: *2.5**
^^^ 08days- My Nitrite is no longer oppm for sure. All these days it was aqua and now it is slightly almost the second colour. So my Nitrites are finally starting to come out? Also, my Nitrates I THINK is going up. not sure though. too close in colour to cal. Will update tomorrow and see as well.
12pmMON 09days - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: *0.50*, Nitrate: *5.0*


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i got pure ammonia at albersons cost 99cents......doing good so far


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Other topic has been closed. Since you have goldfish in there already, no need to go fishless anymore. If you only planning on having like 3 pygos in thath 75G you have way too many GF in there. No more than 10 needed imo. When you are ready to introduce your p's get rid of the GF because you will have another spike otherwise.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

kk. Thanks for the info jerry.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

12amTUES 72hours - Ammonia: *1.5*, Nitrite:0.0, Nitrate 0.0

*Ammonia is pretty darn close to 2.0 so I put it up as 1.5ppm.
And what kind of Spike of Ammonia/Nitrates am I looking for here?
PPM-wise. 5? 10? 40? 800???


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

everything you need to know is pinned above


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

its going right, your ammonia is going to keep rising, and then one day it will peak and start comming down, then your nitrites should start going up, until they peak, then they will start to drop and when your ammonia and nitrite are a 0.0 ppm, your good to add fish, and since you have the goldies in there, no need for ammonia, the fish will produce it


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> everything you need to know is pinned above


me don't like you.















*now goes to sleep*


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

just trying to help....sorry..what are you getting for the tank?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> just trying to help....sorry..what are you getting for the tank?


No need to be sorry.
It alright. I should have searched around more before asking anyways.








I'm getting 3-5 reds 4-5".


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Expect your cycle to go at least a month using goldfish. Your ammonia will go through the roof before noticing a large nitrite spike, about 2 weeks from now.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Expect your cycle to go at least a month using goldfish. Your ammonia will go through the roof before noticing a large nitrite spike, about 2 weeks from now.


But I'm using 30 large feeders instead of the recommended 10. For a 75gallon.
Any way I can speed up the proccess drastically?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Expect your cycle to go at least a month using goldfish. Your ammonia will go through the roof before noticing a large nitrite spike, about 2 weeks from now.


But I'm using 30 large feeders instead of the recommended 10. For a 75gallon.
Any way I can speed up the proccess drastically?
[/quote]
bio-spira is the only way to speed up the cycle...took me about 10 days with it


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> Expect your cycle to go at least a month using goldfish. Your ammonia will go through the roof before noticing a large nitrite spike, about 2 weeks from now.


But I'm using 30 large feeders instead of the recommended 10. For a 75gallon.
Any way I can speed up the proccess drastically?
[/quote]
bio-spira is the only way to speed up the cycle...took me about 10 days with it
[/quote]
12amWED 96hours - Ammonia: *3.0*, Nitrite:0.0, Nitrate 0.0

Big Al's Brampton doesn't carry Bio-Spira. Only their brand of Bacteria helper.
Anyone know where I can get some? In the GTA or close-by?
*is Brampton even part of the GTA?... ?!?*


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

12pmTHUR 132hours - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite:0.0, Nitrate 0.0

WTF is going on?!?
Shouldn't the nitrates have kicked in by now?
How much more ammonia can my feeders take before they start dying off?

*paycheck tomorrow so I'll be picking up a ac500/110 and well as a heater-guard, sand, air pump/bubble wall.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

you are not speeding up the cycle with more goldfish, what you are doing is having too much of an ammonia source that will actually have your cycle run longer than normal because by the time your nitrites kick in it will take forever to devour your ammonia amount. As mentioned earlier expect at least a month if not longer in your case. It's nothing wrong, your filter will be well established. But for what you plan on stocking expect it to take longer than if you matched the bioload you plan on putting in there.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> you are not speeding up the cycle with more goldfish, what you are doing is having too much of an ammonia source that will actually have your cycle run longer than normal because by the time your nitrites kick in it will take forever to devour your ammonia amount. As mentioned earlier expect at least a month if not longer in your case. It's nothing wrong, your filter will be well established. But for what you plan on stocking expect it to take longer than if you matched the bioload you plan on putting in there.


12amFRI 144hours - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite:0.0, Nitrate DIDN'T BOTHER

All's good. Thanks for the info!








Seeing that I'm going to try and sqeeze in five 5" P's I'm guessing the current 30 feeders is alright, no?
I have no problem is waiting another 3weeks for it to fully cycle.
It's just that, well, y'know. It's my first tank since since I was eight and I'm a tad bit impatient.
In the meantime, that 3weeks will be good enough to have my tank the way I want it!
Sand, driftwood. bubblewall, ac500/110.
And hopefully my stand will be completed by then as well.:nod:

Can someone please check out this thread regarding driftwood:
*Da Link*

*another Q:
My low PH test shows 7.6(the max) while my high PH test shows 7.2(the lowest)?
What gives?

*aw sh*t. out of fish food since today morning. hopefully they don't die on me until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

1) I wouldn't worry about feeding them too much because you are increasing the bioload that much more. If you lose a few which is safe to assume when you get the nitrite spike you may lose many.

2) High pH range minimum is 7.4, not 7.2, so it is probably safe to come to the conclusion that your pH is around 7.5


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

nitrite	Ammonia
15-Aug	0	1
16-Aug	3	0
17-Aug	0	0.25
18-Aug	0	0.25
19-Aug	3	0
19-Aug	2	0
20-Aug	0	0.5
22-Aug	0.5	0.25
22-Aug	0.5	0.5
23-Aug	0	0
24-Aug	0.25	1
29-Aug	0	4
1-Sep	0	4
2-Sep	0.25	0.5

thats what mine is looking like. the 23 mine was done, but i added some fish and found some food i missed so my ammonia and nitrite went up a little.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> nitrite	Ammonia
> 15-Aug	0	1
> 16-Aug	3	0
> 17-Aug	0	0.25
> ...


Wow. Your Nitrites starting showing up even before your Ammonia Spiked?








Here is the Update:

12amSUN 192hours - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: *0.10**, Nitrate: *2.5**

*My Nitrite is no longer oppm for sure. All these days it was aqua and now it is slightly almost the second colour. So my Nitrites are finally starting to come out? Also, my Nitrates I THINK is going up. not sure though. too close in colour to cal. Will update tomorrow and see as well.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> nitrite	Ammonia
> 15-Aug	0	1
> 16-Aug	3	0
> 17-Aug	0	0.25
> ...


Wow. Your Nitrites starting showing up even before your Ammonia Spiked?








Here is the Update:

12amSUN 192hours - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: *0.10**, Nitrate: *2.5**

*My Nitrite is no longer oppm for sure. All these days it was aqua and now it is slightly almost the second colour. So my Nitrites are finally starting to come out? Also, my Nitrates I THINK is going up. not sure though. too close in colour to cal. Will update tomorrow and see as well.
[/quote]

yes but i also used my old rocks and drift wood so i had some bacteria already and before i kept track i had my tank going for a month


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

goatboy said:


> thats what mine is looking like. the 23 mine was done, but i added some fish and found some food i missed so my ammonia and nitrite went up a little.


Wow. Your Nitrites starting showing up even before your Ammonia Spiked?








[/quote]

yes but i also used my old rocks and drift wood so i had some bacteria already and before i kept track i had my tank going for a month
[/quote]
I see.
Gotcha.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

looking good, it will be ready in no time........rummy :rasp:


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> looking good, it will be ready in no time........rummy :rasp:


yay! redrum has accepted rummy!








yeah, cycling should be done soon enough.








Now on with the Update:

12pmMON 09days - Ammonia: *4.0+*, Nitrite: *0.50*, Nitrate: *5.0*


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It's safe to say your cycle is on its way and your filter is functioning properly. You're probably going to notice the nitrites spike for about another week before coming down.


----------

